# Are CLA supplements safe while nursing?



## SHK (Jun 17, 2005)

Does anyone know if CLA supplements are safe while breastfeeding? They are all natural and nutrients found in other foods, but I am wondering whether in a higher dose whether it is safe while nursing? There is no research literature on the matter.....


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

I doubt there's been any studies done on the issue so who really knows? I would err on the side of caution, myself.


----------



## MaryJaneLouise (Jul 26, 2005)

http://66.230.33.248/discus/messages/60/858.html\

From Dr. Hales board:

Quote:

I have a breastfeeding patient who wishes to start a nutrition and exercise program. She asked if it was safe to use the nutrtional supplements "Myoplex Lite" and "LeanDynamX." The ingredients of myoplex include: biotin, vit A, selemium, vit D, Thiamin, Niacin, phosphorus, molybdenum, pantothenic acid, chromium, riboflavin, vit B12, vit E, iodine, copper, magnesium, vit B6, Vit C, calcium, zinc, manganese, iron, whey protein, calcium caseinate, soy protein, L-glutamine, taurine, maltodextrin, xylitol. LeanDynamX includes: chromium, conjugated linoleic acid, HMB (calcium B-Hydroxy B-Methylbutyrate Monohydrate), mate (ilex paraguarensis), and L-carnitine L-tarrate}

Tom Hale Ph.D.

Posted on Friday, October 17, 2003 - 11:17 am: Edit Post Delete Post View Post/Check IP Print Post
Dr. Baab:

I don't see too much in these compounds that would cause a problem as long as the individual doses are not too high. Generally these products have tons of ingredients, but not much of any one. Sort of a gimmic to fill the label up, but not give the patient really very much. Pyridoxine (B6) has been found to reduce milk supplies in some moms. Some of these vitamins may alter the taste of milk, and some infants simply don't like them.

So I'd just watch the infant, he/she will tell you what they think of these supplements. My advice to you is just to tell the mom to get some prenatal vitamins and continue on with them...they'd probably be better off.

Tom Hale, PH.D.


----------

